# long weekend(s) in FL, where to ride?



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

This crappy snow-filled winter (plus the recent arrival of a pair of custom built bikes with S&S Couplers) has convinced us that we need to get out of New York and go do some riding where it's warm. Figured if we go somewhere in Florida we'd have the widest selection of potential flights. So...

Where's the good road cycling in Florida?

Any clubs that have cue sheets published on their websites, or similar resources for finding safe, challenging routes of various distances? Any clubs that welcome out-of-towners to their group rides? Any areas to avoid?

I suspect we'd be looking at one of the coasts, just so there's something to do for when we're off the bikes...but we do like to spend long days on the bikes, so if there's some podunk town with nothing to offer but a motel smack dab in the middle of the state's best riding, we'll consider that too. But hoping to avoid Orlando, 'cuz then we'd feel obligated to visit relatives. 


Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## macedeno21 (Dec 30, 2009)

florida in general is the friendliest of bike areas, gainesville had some nice riding though, miami isn't exactly the most welcoming of places unless you already know people down here, I've heard that fort lauderdale isn't too bad though


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I think the central area of Florida is the best overall - though Florida has lots of good riding areas. The Florida Freewheeler website has many routes in and around Orlando, such as Clermont, Mt. Dora, etc. Low traffic, bike friendly and just great riding roads. Around Clermont, you are just about always in the midst of other cyclists. Its very popular. And flying into Orlando should be the least expensive airway.


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

I ride with the St. Petersburg club occasionally, but I really like to go further North. The area between the Withlacoochee trail and Suncoast trail is some great riding. Gainesville, Iverness, and Clermont's surrounding areas are really nice, too.


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

Living in Ocala, I'd recommend the Clermont/Mount Dora area first, followed by Gainesville. There's plenty of published routes on mapmyride, etc for each of these. 

For Clermont/Mt Dora area riding clubs, check out www.floridafreewheelers.com. You could also check out www.windermereroadies.com. More of a racing crowd if that's your thing. 

For the Gainesville club, goto www.gccfla.org.

BTW, if racing is your thing, bring the racing hoops because we're just starting our spring racing down here. Check out www.floridacycling.com for info.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Duke249 said:


> Living in Ocala, I'd recommend the Clermont/Mount Dora area first, followed by Gainesville. There's plenty of published routes on mapmyride, etc for each of these.
> 
> For Clermont/Mt Dora area riding clubs, check out www.floridafreewheelers.com. You could also check out www.windermereroadies.com. More of a racing crowd if that's your thing.
> 
> ...


I'd have to agree. The Clermont/Mt. Dora area (Lake County) is nice. Roads are fairly well maintained and during the weekends, the riding community can be seen out and about. I'd also look into riding the Gainesville/Ocala area - nice hills.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I have to agree that the Clermont area is great but I live in the St. Petersburg/Clearwater area and feel that riding there is top notch. I can pick up a great group ride any day of the week or simply ride on the Pinellas Trail which is 60 miles long. San Antonio, FL is less than 1 hr away where there are hills about 90% as good as Clermont.
Then of course there is Gulf Blvd where you can ride up and down the beach. Some areas are safer than others and don't forget Fort DeSoto, where there are long stretches of low low traffic which is the sight of triathlon and TT events regularly not to mention a top rated beach destination.


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

I live in (well, near) Gainesville. Millhopper Road is a popular ride, also there is plenty of stuff in or around Alachua, lots of sleepy backroads. I personally like to ride the Greenway between Fort White, Fl, and Branford if you're in the area. It's a 34 or 35 mile out and back, crosses two really cool rivers. It's a blast in the summer, make sure to swim or at least check out the Ichetucknee River. It ends up near the Suwannee River which is a fun ride, and you can also ride even further than the Suwannee, eventually ending up a small local swimmin' hole if you're so inclined. That's my favorite local ride, I typically ride all 35 miles of it without seeing another pedestrian or cyclist.


----------



## UPMICHAEL (Sep 1, 2003)

*Madison County*

If a slower more rural pace would fit, you might consider Madison Co. We're located approx 50 mi east of the Tallahassee airport.Or 30 mi southwest of the Valdosta, Ga. airport. The roads are lighly traveled well signed and the people are friendly.
The Chamber of Commerce has published an excellent map with roads,traffic,points of interest,ect. I can send you one if you' interested. I don't see it on their site. We don't have a club except me. But I ride almost every day and will be happy to show you around. Our terrain varies from flat to rolling hills some are a little testy. 
I rode yesterday, 82*, light wind, not a cloud in the sky. PERFECT! Michael<><


----------



## ArmyLTC (Dec 12, 2010)

North FL Bike Club has some good rides around the Jacksonville/St. Augustine FL area. see link: http://www.nfbc.us/Maps/tabid/109/Default.aspx


----------

